# Ride of Silence



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

This is to take place this year on May 18th this year, third Wednesday of May. Irvine ride will be from the Irvine City Hall off of Harvard Avenue at 7PM. If you are in Orange County I encourage you to come out for this!

Main Page
http://www.rideofsilence.org/main.php

O.C. Page
http://www.sellin.com/silence


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder. Will be there.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I believe it is only 9 miles. Fully escorted with rolling stops by Irvine P.D.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

We were about 100 strong tonight in Irvine, CA. Again it was a very moving ride.


----------

